# is this bed worth the price ?



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am after new beds AGAIN!
Well I need new beds because my puppy pen is now split 
in half, one side each for Honey & Izzy
So their current beds are way to big!
I found this bed on ebay, has anyone got one?
What do you all think? For 2 beds it will cost me 
$76.50 Including postage.
The reason I like it is because its waterproof
AND ITS PINK!!
Honey does not need a waterproof bed, but I like
them to have matching stuff in their crate.
Izzy "sometimes" pees on her bed  And washing
them everyday is ruining them. So I thought that
waterproof would work?
Here is the link

NEW dog puppy waterproof deluxe cushion bed - PINK SM (eBay item 120670924476 end time 11-Feb-11 18:25:31 AEDST) : Home


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it says you can make an offer, so if you buy the both of them , you can probably get it for less


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know -- sometimes that material is yucky (the water proof stuff)! My dogs would rather sleep on the floor than sleep on some of the beds out there, and I am thinking this might be one of them. Since Bryco likes to mark, I have been using the Tiger Dreamz Trundle beds as they are extremely washable but have to hang dry so you would have to have 2 for each so a clean one for while the other washed/dried.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I ordered 2 of the beds, and they are fabulous 
They are so soft, like little clouds!!
I will upload some pics soon of the girls in them.
They are the perfect solution to my problem


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Woohoo! Glad they are soft! I was nervous they'd be crinkly!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like you got a great deal then! Thats not such a bad price for two plus shipping.

Kristi- Happy!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

they came super fast lol would they be any good for shy , cisco and clarince ? they have had their new beds for a few days and they are already trashed  , mainly shy and ciscos , you would think they would be staying clean after being clipped but no they are still my grotty little street dogs haha .
would help if i could wipe their beds over instead of washing them every 2 days


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sorry about the pic quality 
I took them on my iphone
in low light


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

elaina said:


> it says you can make an offer, so if you buy the both of them , you can probably get it for less


I just paid the asking price, I thought that was a good price?



flippedstars said:


> I don't know -- sometimes that material is yucky (the water proof stuff)! My dogs would rather sleep on the floor than sleep on some of the beds out there, and I am thinking this might be one of them. Since Bryco likes to mark, I have been using the Tiger Dreamz Trundle beds as they are extremely washable but have to hang dry so you would have to have 2 for each so a clean one for while the other washed/dried.


The Tiger Dreams are not available here, and they would cost 
way to much to ship over here


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Woohoo! Glad they are soft! I was nervous they'd be crinkly!


They are fantastic 



Reese and Miley said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal then! Thats not such a bad price for two plus shipping.
> 
> Kristi- Happy!


Yeah I thought the price was good, very happy with the product too.



sugarbaby said:


> they came super fast lol would they be any good for shy , cisco and clarince ? they have had their new beds for a few days and they are already trashed  , mainly shy and ciscos , you would think they would be staying clean after being clipped but no they are still my grotty little street dogs haha .
> would help if i could wipe their beds over instead of washing them every 2 days


Not sure how they would go outside, wait till you come over next and have a look at them


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Sugarbaby:
I also think maybe you would need the next size up for shi & Cisco.
And you left your puppy pen here the other night, its still on my front
deck!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i love their rooms! and thos beds are super nice!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ExoticChis said:


>


wow i love their beds!! so cute that u have their names on their pens too!! adorable!! x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Love the pics!!  The beds look nice and it looks like they love them.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

They look extra comfy! Love the pink tennis ball.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

love them they are cool.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

What lucky little babies!!! LOVE their rooms, too!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Babi.Greenwood said:


> They look extra comfy! Love the pink tennis ball.


They are very comfy! Izzy loves that ball lol she drags it everywhere


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> love them they are cool.





Chimom4 said:


> What lucky little babies!!! LOVE their rooms, too!


Thanks Girls


----------

